# Ramadan



## jakkaro

Hi eveybody

Can anybody tell me if in the Ramadan period you are allowed to drink during daytime??


----------



## Focalist

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramadan

F


----------



## jakkaro

thx a lot!


----------



## valerie

Is there anybody who would like to talk about its experience in fastening?

I remember a colleague of mine in Paris, muslim, who was doing a strict ramadam fast, and it was difficult for him to make his job and his fast compatible. He used to work 'la jornada intensiva', early in the morning, till 2 or 3 in the office, which is totally unusual in Paris. I also had a jewish client, and he did the same, jornada intensiva during the fast, for him it was quite easier because the organisation he was working for was very "socially oriented".


----------



## Becky85

I used to live in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and went to school with a lot of Muslims who used to fast. 

Drinking any kind of fluid was not strictly permitted, but sometimes due to the intense heat there, some would have drinks of water on occasion. Others refused to and became dehydrated. 

I remember the teachers would pass round a piece of paper at the beginning of Ramadan and anyone who was going to fast had to sign it so that they had a record of it.

Also, even if you weren't a Muslim and were therefore not fasting, you were not allowed to eat or drink in public, and during daylight hours, no restaurants or cafés would open.

I can imagine it being more difficult to fast in Christian countries because you're in the minority, but when I lived in Saudi I think it was easier for the Muslims who were fasting because they were surrounded by people in the same situation.


----------



## valerie

I also had a friend, he was catholic, and explained to me that during the fast period (before easter) he tried to eat some less chocolate, less meat, less of everything he liked, as a way to control himself and share a certain sense of poverty.

At that time I had found that extremely fanatic, no christian I knew ever did fast. Now I wonder... perhaps I'll try


----------



## Becky85

i'm catholic and my extended family are fairly strict catholics so they fast for lent, the forty day period before easter. They choose something they like, like chocolate or sweets or alcohol, and give it up for forty days. It's quite common amongst the people I know. My dad's mum won't eat red meat on Sundays either, only fish.


----------



## Janna82

Allow me to add something, I'm muslim and we finished our fasting month last week, and it's stricktly prohibited to drink or eat anything from dawn until sunset, and it's true what you're saying, that this thing is done to as to learn to tolerate, and to feel with the poor, and also those who fast have to give up certain things, like having sex while fasting (that means before sunset) and, the person has to try to be a better person, especially during this month, like not to talk in a bad way to others, and be a good son or daughter......etc , but I must admit that fasting in our countries is much easier than fasting while living in christian countries, since most of population is muslim!
about catholic fasting, here in the middle east, before easter, my christian friends fast for 40 days, and theyr'e not allowed to eat any products generated from animals, like any kind of meat, yoghurt, milk, and products that contain these things, like chocolate. and that way they will give up things they like, and feel with the poor, but I must admit that this kind of fasting isn't easy at all, and it requires a very very very high level of self control.


----------



## Masood

valerie said:
			
		

> Is there anybody who would like to talk about its experience in fastening?
> 
> I remember a colleague of mine in Paris, muslim, who was doing a strict ramadam fast, and it was difficult for him to make his job and his fast compatible. He used to work 'la jornada intensiva', early in the morning, till 2 or 3 in the office, which is totally unusual in Paris. I also had a jewish client, and he did the same, jornada intensiva during the fast, for him it was quite easier because the organisation he was working for was very "socially oriented".


Yes, I'm Muslim and I've been fasting. These days, with short daylight hours, fasting is very easy (when I was a kid, _although not advised for children_ it was tough because Ramadan fell in Summer and I was young and played a lot of football during the summer months, we didnt open our fasts until after 9:30pm). Ramadan has just finished. I normally cycle to work (some 20km) but during Ramadan I drove to work to avoid getting thirsty when I reached work! Other than that, there has been no change to my daily life (apart from not eating or drinking!). Fasting allows us to remember those people less fortunate than ourselves, and helps us appreciate things that we take for granted. Note: if you are a child, or ill, or on medication (diabetic etc) there's no obligation to fast.


----------



## ACQM

Becky85 said:
			
		

> i'm catholic and my extended family are fairly strict catholics so they fast for lent, the forty day period before easter. They choose something they like, like chocolate or sweets or alcohol, and give it up for forty days. It's quite common amongst the people I know. My dad's mum won't eat red meat on Sundays either, only fish.



Strict catholics in Spain wouldn't eat meat on friday in this period and it's strictly banned to the to eat meat on eastern's friday (Viernes Santo) they eat fish, eggs and vegetables but no meat or butter. I am not religious myself but I follow the tradition, for me it's a way of showing respect to my grandparents (even the ones that passed away) being the four of them very religious.


----------



## massagelondon

not drinking during fastening is pretty unhealthy - especially if you live in a hot countries (as most muslims do).

my muslim friend was just diagnosed with stomach ulcers - undiluted by water stomach acid demaged his gut. When I asked him during Ramadan why he is fasting - he replied that he is doing it for health.

And what is a point of fastening (or not having sex) during the day - and then having it in an eccess after sunset?

I was fastening 3 times in my live - 7 days each time - purely on healthy grounds. It's recommended to fast at least once a year for up to 7 days to detoxify your body - but in order to flush out all the accumulated residues you have to drink daily at least 4 litres of water.

jan


----------



## Janna82

Well, if your friend has a health problem, he shouldn't fast, and it's also known, that pregnant women and those who are breastfeeding shouldn't fast, and travelling people also.......... and the point of fasting-or fastening, is to learn to be patient and to feel with the poor, and it can't be done for 24 hours..... and about the health thing, it's advised that before eating the meal,to drink a glass of water, and to eat dried dates, in order to provide the body with energy with the sugary, and very healthy dried dates, and fluids with water, then afterwards to eat the meal, but not to reach the level of indigestion.


----------



## Tomasoria

Interesting this thread about ramadaán...Just let me introduce some controversy. I work on exports and I have some clients from Morocco and Emirates. They've just finished Ramadán and they're back to office...I say so because it's been almost impossible to get in touch with them all during the fasting period. I asked one of my morocan clients about this long period of "slowing down business life" and If anyone had ever calculated the real cost of Ramadan's inactivity on the country economy...

  He told me that nobody has ever wondered about its economic repercussion... it's just a question of faith and religion... no way for money discussion...

    That's the real way of living regiously... I think


----------



## Janna82

I agree with Tomasoria, nobody ever really calculated the economic cost, and what you're saying might be true, since during Ramadan, working hours are shortened, for example, I usually finish work at 3:30, but during the fasting month i finish at 2 o'clock, and what you're saying might be very true, especially when dealing with foreign companies, and some work might be delayed, but from what I see and experience, if we have urgent and pending work to do, we might stay late, or even get back to work after the (breakfast). But note that not all companies follow this kind of procedure, which is not right, and i don't think this is the proper way to live religiously


----------



## Tomasoria

The truth is that I've noticed that during Ramadan business life comes to an standstill which may affect seriously on the economy.

 On Xmas time in western countries, many people take holidays as part of their yearly period of vacation...but apart from Xmas. Eve and New year's...the rest of xmas time is a more or less normal working time.

  What amazes me is that there are still people on this earth who are willing forgo economic wealth for some kind of spiritual relief and communion.

    Saludos from a former muslim country...


----------



## valerie

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> What amazes me is that there are still people on this earth who are willing forgo economic wealth for some kind of spiritual relief and communion.



You're right, that is properly incredible!!   

Actually it is not comparable to X-mas. the X-mas working pause (because there IS a working slowing down) is intended to be a speed up of the economy, just have a look at the Corte Ingles or at the Decathlon stores, they have been bought up!


----------



## lilac_dreams

what do you have to say when u close and open the fast?
thanx


----------



## gilbert0

Janna82 said:
			
		

> Allow me to add something, I'm muslim and we finished our fasting month last week, and it's stricktly prohibited to drink or eat anything from dawn until sunset, and it's true what you're saying, that this thing is done to as to learn to tolerate, and to feel with the poor, and also those who fast have to give up certain things, like having sex while fasting (that means before sunset) and, the person has to try to be a better person, especially during this month, like not to talk in a bad way to others, and be a good son or daughter......etc , but I must admit that fasting in our countries is much easier than fasting while living in christian countries, since most of population is muslim!
> about catholic fasting, here in the middle east, before easter, my christian friends fast for 40 days, and theyr'e not allowed to eat any products generated from animals, like any kind of meat, yoghurt, milk, and products that contain these things, like chocolate. and that way they will give up things they like, and feel with the poor, but I must admit that this kind of fasting isn't easy at all, and it requires a very very very high level of self control.


 
I agree with you Janna82. Here in the Philippines we have some muslim people. All muslim do fasting specially in Mindanao areas were I came from. Our family are christian but where we live were surrounded by muslim neighbor. They do fasting from 6am to 6pm or depends upon the sunrise and sunset.


----------



## gilbert0

Back from my college life we stayed overnight to one of our muslim friend during fasting and we woke up at around 3am or 4am my friend offered us food. They have to eat before sunrise and start fasting until sunsets. They can only eat again after sunset. And in school I'm amaze they can manage to attend class during fasting even the female one.


----------



## rob.returns

gilbert0 said:
			
		

> I agree with you Janna82. Here in the Philippines we have some muslim people. All muslim do fasting specially in Mindanao areas were I came from. Our family are christian but where we live were surrounded by muslim neighbor. They do fasting from 6am to 6pm or depends upon the sunrise and sunset.


 
I do agree with gilberto. Actually, me and gilberto live in the same place. Southern part of the country, which does have a lot of muslims. They do sacrifice for Ramadan. And we respect that.

One question for Muslims in the Middle East: Is it prohibited for you to swallow even your saliva during Ramadan there in your place. Because in our place it is. They say that swallowing saliva is like drinking a pinch of water. THerefore, cheating Ramadan.

Thanks!


----------



## Honeylhanz

Hi Rob,
As far as i know in our place they are not allowed to swallow their saliva. And if you noticed most of our establishment put trash can and on top of it a small amount of pebbles where muslims will spit. 
I have lots of muslim friends and during ramadan they do fasting. I really admire them because even there are foods infront of them they will not eat.


----------



## LanceKitty

I don't spit during Ramadan. It's considered an exaggeration to do so. Keeping the throat and mouth moist by its natural body function is harmless... but if a Muslim was to save a mouthful of saliva and swallow it as he would a glass of water, then that's another story. Thirsty mate?  

Ramadan is fast approaching. It will be on the first week of October, Insha-Allah.


----------



## modgirl

Also coming up in October is a Jewish holiday, Yom Kippur.  People fast for 24 hours, and to prepare for it, people usually drink extra water in the days preceeding the fast so that the body is well hydrated.


----------

